# Hunting elk in Montana?



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

So I have put in for a Montana genral season elk tag and it looks like I may be going solo. My father in law whom I was going to hunt with has decided to move out of Montana and leave me with out a hunting partner, having said that, I really don't know my way around Montana at all and it is too far away to put in time scouting. I would love any input that some of you may have that could lead me in the right direction. I am in good shape and willing to put in the time and miles hiking for elk.

Thank you in advance for the help......Any one looking for a hunting partner to go to Montana with?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Buy bear spray and a good pair of walking shoes. You'll need both. If I had a tag I'd go with you...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I have some .45 cal bear repellant, and a good pair of boots that I'm not afraid to use.

Pm replied


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Just checked the Montana web site and I did get a big game combo tag, so it looks like deer and elk are on the menu this year.


----------

